# 120cm Iwagumi "Meander"



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

its like a rainbow


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What is it your not happy about?????


----------



## NeverEndingNinja (Jan 4, 2008)

I like it! Very peaceful.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

seriously. what is it that you're not happy about? looks great to me.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Looks great to me, great photography as well.

You could switch out the tall hairgrass and the Ludwigia for other species and take another photo without too much issue/work also.
Say try Tall Crypt Balansae and Rotala, or come up with a nice combo.

You could use Riccia stones to emulate the stream wandering through the 2 rock group/pair. Easy, stuff grows fast.

Main thing is to try and get several good, but different scapes out of one main design.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

how did you get your eleocharis vivipara to be single strands of grass, and not have buds going along the length of the "hairs"? Mine is very long but very messy as it has many buds where 3 or 4 new strands come out of. Should I nip all the buds and ones that appear from now on?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

What camera are you using? Great tank and great pics.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

CmLaracy said:


> how did you get your eleocharis vivipara to be single strands of grass, and not have buds going along the length of the "hairs"? Mine is very long but very messy as it has many buds where 3 or 4 new strands come out of. Should I nip all the buds and ones that appear from now on?


i'm curious too you know. that's why i said that Jason did a very good job in the DIY thread post. interesting indeed.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I always look forward to seeing your aquascapes, Jason.  Good job once again!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

If you dont like it you can give it to me 


Great aquascape, keep us updated


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Amazing JB, again as always very well done.


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

You must be a perfectionist to the level of OCD to not be satisfied because that looks great!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

well I just re-did all of my eleocharis vivipara after seeing this wonderful scape... it only took me 4 hours.... but from now on, whenever I even see even a sign of a bud forming, I'm nipping it so fast my scissors are gonna melt!!!!!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Your scapes are great! I've got another new background on my computer now.

If I only had the skill at scaping...

-Andrew


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

bsmith782 and Moogoo - I am not totally pleased with the way the brevipes looks. I wanted a smaller sort of compact bush, but its hard to find a plant like that in a reddish color. Also, i would have liked the substrate to maintain the hills a little more.

Tom - Yeah, i am on the fence about using it again. Not for any reason other then just excitement to move on to another idea I am going to let it breath for another month and see where that takes me. Thanks for the words.

CmLaracy - I have suspected that this is not vivipara as it was labeled. It never had the classic buds, so i am assuming it is some other form of hairgrass. I should find out and update my list

fishscale - Nikon D80

rasetsu - If you only knew

Thank you all for your comments and encouragement. 

Please let me know if anyone has any other questions.

jB


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

It must be eleocharis montevidensis then, or giant hairgrass. Well now, I'm very disappointed. I rescaped my Eleocharis vivipara and cut about 12" off each of my 8 plants to get rid of all the buds, cutting of each bud by bud... it took 4 and a half hours.... omg I hate my life....


----------



## Mueller777 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, that's a nice scape


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice Jb! 

You mentioned a more compact bush red bush, I think the Nesea sp Red fits the bill. I recently acquired this plant and under good lighting it does get a nice red. Unlike the Brevipes it's really a much slower grower that doesn't get branchy and maintains a neat space.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Jason Baliban said:


> bsmith782 and Moogoo - I am not totally pleased with the way the brevipes looks. I wanted a smaller sort of compact bush, but its hard to find a plant like that in a reddish color. Also, i would have liked the substrate to maintain the hills a little more.


you might try the L. acurata and let it grow up, then trim it back and replant the tips. It gets redder and has a narrower leaf which will not change the planned layout too much I would think. D dinadra is another nice plant that will redden up. 



> Tom - Yeah, i am on the fence about using it again. Not for any reason other then just excitement to move on to another idea I am going to let it breath for another month and see where that takes me. Thanks for the words.
> jB


Yep, wise, give it time to stew. I typically look at a tank and think about how using a plant to change the look once I have decent palette going. This way you can get several nice scapes that are similar in using one main effort.

This way you can get a nice feel for what plants work well for your scape you like and that meet your goals. 

The Ricca= water idea has been around for sometime, but few take advantage of it. It's a lot of work! But the look is very nice.

You can grow the Riccia stones out in a small tank and add them for 1-2 weeks etc. Take a shot, then remove them also.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

CmLaracy - HAHAHA, sorry about that

mrkookm - Great idea!! Do you have a couple stems you can spare?

Mueller777 - Thanks for the kind workds

Tom - I have some dwarf riccia laying around that i am dying to use It is a lot of work though, as you said. I will probly save that for a smaller tank. I think i would like to try nesea as mrkookm suggests. I will update if i end up growing it out again. 

One thing is certain, i will have a lot of moss and hairgrass to git rid of at some point

Thanks guys,

jB


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

> mrkookm - Great idea!! Do you have a couple stems you can spare?


pm sent...


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Jason - Beautiful as always! Even the carpet in the room is vacuumed perfectly... :hihi:


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome tank and photo!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Great work, Jason. You continue to improve your skills. Vivipara grows strait out of my tanks.....maybe because your tank is so much taller.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

SuRje1976 said:


> Jason - Beautiful as always! Even the carpet in the room is vacuumed perfectly... :hihi:


HAHAHHA - You know, you are not the first one to point that out. I am sort of compulsive about my vacuuming. Not that its always vacuumed, but when it is, there are always lines. HAHAH



phanizzle said:


> Awesome tank and photo!


Thank You



unirdna said:


> Great work, Jason. You continue to improve your skills. Vivipara grows strait out of my tanks.....maybe because your tank is so much taller.


Thanks man I dont think its vivipara though. I think its another form of hairgrass. It doesnt get those buds on it like vivipara is supposed to....also, i think its a little thicker. Thanks for the ecouragement

jB


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Jason Baliban said:


> I dont think its vivipara though. I think its another form of hairgrass. It doesnt get those buds on it like vivipara is supposed to....also, i think its a little thicker.


I misspoke. 

Agreed, that isn't vivipara - and it also isn't what I meant to write because vivipara has never grown strait out the top of my tank . 

That stuff in your tank is _Eleocharis montevidensis_, and that stuff _does _grow out the top (of my tanks). It's considerably more rigid than vivipara.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Is that dwarf hairgrass in the foreground and through the center? It's lovely!!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

any more pics? it looks great.


----------



## spacegold (Mar 12, 2008)

Great eye flow..no left to right. Very airy feeling.
After a hard day of work I would have a fine glass of wine and pull up the arm chair.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

This is one of my favorite tanks I've ever seen. I mean that.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Only two words I can think of...

_Inspiring, Elegant_


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Where do you get your rimless tanks? I've seen zero edge, but I love the look of yours! This really inspires me to rethink my planted display tanks.


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

It's ADA.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

And ADA is made by whom?


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.adgshop.com/default.asp
It is made by Amano Takashi, (sp?) one of the most brilliant and gifted aquascapers in the world. ADG is a supplier of the ADA goods in the U.S.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

forddna said:


> Is that dwarf hairgrass in the foreground and through the center? It's lovely!!


It is just regular hairgrass that has been kept short with regular trimmings.



SeaSerpant said:


> any more pics? it looks great.


No, sorry. Thank you



spacegold said:


> Great eye flow..no left to right. Very airy feeling.
> After a hard day of work I would have a fine glass of wine and pull up the arm chair.


I would replace the wine with a fine cigar if my wife wouldnt mind Thanks for the encouraging words.



Blue Ridge Reef said:


> This is one of my favorite tanks I've ever seen. I mean that.


Thank you. With so many great tanks, that is a super generous compliment.



gmccreedy said:


> Only two words I can think of...
> 
> _Inspiring, Elegant_


Inspiration is an amazing thing. it is a great compliment when you create something that gives others inspiration.

Thank you all,

jB


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

JB, if you don't mind sharing, what equipment is on that tank? What is the lighting, photoperiod, CO2, substrate, clean up crew (just ottos?), and so forth? I have friends with tanks they've invested a fortune in (one reef tank with over 14 thousand in it), and I can't stop looking at a PICTURE of that aquarium!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> JB, if you don't mind sharing, what equipment is on that tank? What is the lighting, photoperiod, CO2, substrate, clean up crew (just ottos?), and so forth? I have friends with tanks they've invested a fortune in (one reef tank with over 14 thousand in it), and I can't stop looking at a PICTURE of that aquarium!


No prob at all...

Lighting is 2x150watt MH pendents with ADA 8000k bulbs.
Photoperiod is 8 hours a day.
CO2 is injected through a diffuser at 4-5 bubbles a second - off at lights off
Substrate is ADA AS and PS
Filter is Ehiem Pro II (floss and noodles)
Cleanup crew are otos and amano shrimp
Nutrients - .8ppm of N, .08ppm of P and 3 ml of flourish daily

Let me know if you have any other questions. 

jB


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Just to clarify, the nutrient levels you specified is what you dose for ALL daily? Or is that your target range that you maintain?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

gmccreedy said:


> Just to clarify, the nutrient levels you specified is what you dose for ALL daily? Or is that your target range that you maintain?


These are the levels i dose every day.

jB


----------



## pilau (Feb 23, 2008)

This is by far my favorite tank I have seen yet! I have it as my desktop background. I really want to do an Iwagumi but I don't think I could even come close to that. I'm gonna try it though in my 72 bowfront. Hopefully I can get that same type impact that yours has.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> It must be eleocharis montevidensis then, or giant hairgrass. Well now, I'm very disappointed. I rescaped my Eleocharis vivipara and cut about 12" off each of my 8 plants to get rid of all the buds, cutting of each bud by bud... it took 4 and a half hours.... omg I hate my life....


LMAO.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

styxx where have you been. thanks for bringing that back up again lol.

Jason
about the dosing, are you doing pps pro? how good is it compared to EI?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

pilau said:


> This is by far my favorite tank I have seen yet! I have it as my desktop background. I really want to do an Iwagumi but I don't think I could even come close to that. I'm gonna try it though in my 72 bowfront. Hopefully I can get that same type impact that yours has.


Thank you 



ikuzo said:


> Jason
> about the dosing, are you doing pps pro? how good is it compared to EI?


I am dosing a similar approach to PPS. It is very hard to compare my dosing to EI. They really dont have any of the same ideas in mind.....other then give plants food. My goals are to provide nice slow growth while having very little (if any) excess nutrients in the water column. It helps to have AS, but i have approached other non-AS tanks with similar ideals with success. EI has its advantages as well, it just doesnt work for my needs. I have personally had some amazing growth with EI, but it just grows plants too fast for my approach towards planted tanks. Many people feel that fast healthy growth is success and EI is an option for them and can be very effective for that. However, I personally feel it is easier to sustain and maintain my layouts with minimal dosing. I feel that excess nutrients in the water are unnecessary, but that is my experience and opinion.

jB


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Geez, your tanks are always amazing. I am in awe.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Jason Baliban said:


> My goals are to provide nice slow growth while having very little (if any) excess nutrients in the water column. It helps to have AS, but i have approached other non-AS tanks with similar ideals with success. EI has its advantages as well, it just doesnt work for my needs. I have personally had some amazing growth with EI, but it just grows plants too fast for my approach towards planted tanks. Many people feel that fast healthy growth is success and EI is an option for them and can be very effective for that. However, I personally feel it is easier to sustain and maintain my layouts with minimal dosing. I feel that excess nutrients in the water are unnecessary, but that is my experience and opinion.
> 
> jB


very clear explanation Jason, thanks a lot.

one more question.. with nutrients kept minimum, did you reduce the lighting intensity required as well?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

cah925 said:


> Geez, your tanks are always amazing. I am in awe.


Thank you for taking a second to leave encouragement



ikuzo said:


> very clear explanation Jason, thanks a lot.
> 
> one more question.. with nutrients kept minimum, did you reduce the lighting intensity required as well?


I usually approach lighting in a minimalistic approach (no surprise, i know). I start the lighting duration at 7 hours and see if i need to go more or less then that. In this case, i am using ADA solar I's as the lighting source. They are about 10" over the tank. ADA's reflectors are really not designed to reflect, more diffuse, so the light isnt super strong like some MH pendents with good reflectors. On this tank, I started at about 7 hours and have since moved it up to 8 hours a day....9 on weekends(just for my viewing pleasure).

Hope this answers your question.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Well after some careful thought i decided it was time to move on from this layout instead of reusing the hardscape. Here is a pic of the rocks that i pulled out. I should have weighed them!! HAHA You should of seen me sweating while i was pulling them out....praying that i wouldnt come close to the glass










jB


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

very nice rocks, where'd you buy them?


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

/\
Yeah? And when can you ship them to me?


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Jason Baliban said:


> You should of seen me sweating while i was pulling them out....praying that i wouldnt come close to the glass


Boy have we been there.... [thinks to self] "lift strait up - strait up - keep a good grip - firm grip - keep lifting - higher - don't bump the light - get your hand under that rock - good - now don't touch the side - don't touch the side - don't touch the side - phew, got it........now just 10 more to go"


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

fishman9809 said:


> very nice rocks, where'd you buy them?


I got them from a pile outside my house. They are VERY common in this area.



fish-aholic said:


> /\
> Yeah? And when can you ship them to me?


I can ship you as much as you want



unirdna said:


> Boy have we been there.... [thinks to self] "lift strait up - strait up - keep a good grip - firm grip - keep lifting - higher - don't bump the light - get your hand under that rock - good - now don't touch the side - don't touch the side - don't touch the side - phew, got it........now just 10 more to go"


HAHAHHA

Thats about exactly how it went.

jB


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Great tank Jason! :thumbsup: 

It doesnt suprise me though, as I've loved all the tanks you've wet your arms in. 

Looking forward to future scapes.

I think the only thing worse than lifting a heavy rock out of your tank alone is helping someone (as in 2 person job) lift a heavier rock out of theirs...lol


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

this layout was amazing.. just too bad it couldn't be frozen in time.
always looking forward to seeing more of your tanks jason. one more 5 star rating coming at you from me.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

jinx© said:


> Great tank Jason! :thumbsup:
> 
> It doesnt suprise me though, as I've loved all the tanks you've wet your arms in.
> 
> ...


Thanks jinx

And your comment on helping someone else is SO TRUE!!

HAHA



aquanut415 said:


> this layout was amazing.. just too bad it couldn't be frozen in time.
> always looking forward to seeing more of your tanks jason. one more 5 star rating coming at you from me.


Thanks aquanut

I will have another in to show in two weeks.

Thanks guys,

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

This one finished 105 in the 2008 ADA International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest!!

Very Cool!!

Thanks,

jB


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

That is SOLID for an ADA entry! Congrats, Jason!

Is the tank still as it was?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

Jason Baliban said:


> This one finished 105 in the 2008 ADA International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest!!
> 
> Very Cool!!
> 
> ...


whooo :icon_eek: 

very cool indeed


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Ted and Koto

Ted - The layout was torn down shortly after the pictures were taken. It has been a growout tank since then. I have 3 tanks i juggle....two usually have a layout while the other houses plants. I have two that should be done in sept, making it time to do that ADA tank again. I cant wait

jB


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Jason Baliban said:


> This one finished 105 in the 2008 ADA International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest!!
> 
> Very Cool!!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!

That's really awesome- there was some _*seriously*_ intense competition! :biggrin:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Laura Lee!!

Yes, it really is an intense competition. I see all the tanks entered, and its just beyond me how they judge them all!! There are some insanely talented artists out there.

jB


----------

